# french bulldog rescue



## RubyCurtis (May 26, 2009)

does anyone know of any french bulldog rescues that will take frenchies without having to have their papers?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Home - The Little Dog Rescue
It doesnt just do Frenchies but any small breed dog and I have heard good reports about them. Some breed rescues are quite snobbish arent they


----------



## RubyCurtis (May 26, 2009)

yea ive been ringing round some and they either wont take him without his papers, or wont take him because he doesnt like children. one so called private rescue wouldnt take him if i got him neutered lol

i dont want to give him up but hes not good with children and dont want to stress him out when baby arrives.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Try a pug rescue, a lot of pug people have frenchies and bostons too x


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Shell195 said:


> Home - The Little Dog Rescue
> It doesnt just do Frenchies but any small breed dog and I have heard good reports about them. Some breed rescues are quite snobbish arent they


I'm a fosterer for this rescue and can vouch for them. Would you like me to ask them to take your frenchie?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Devi said:


> I'm a fosterer for this rescue and can vouch for them. Would you like me to ask them to take your frenchie?


 
Ive only heard good reports about this rescue and its nice that they use private fosterers and not kennels:2thumb:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Try RescueHelpersUnite Forum, Im a member on their too under same name =D loads of rescues that are probably willing to help or know a rescue who deal with just one breed.


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

RubyCurtis said:


> yea ive been ringing round some and they either wont take him without his papers, or wont take him because he doesnt like children. one so called private rescue wouldnt take him if i got him neutered lol
> 
> i dont want to give him up but hes not good with children and dont want to stress him out when baby arrives.


Surely your dog will get used to a baby over time, its not going to be crawling around for some monts and after all the dog was there first. There are such things as dog gates to use at the start. It seems rather drastic to get rid of your dog so you can have the baby.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

why will you not let him go to rescue with his papers? i was under the impression that all the breed rescues destroy all the paperwork and it isnt passed onto the new adopters anyhow.

or did the breeder home him to you on the understanding that he would go back if your cirumstances changed? is this the one you had up for rehoming before?


----------



## RubyCurtis (May 26, 2009)

jeweled lady said:


> Surely your dog will get used to a baby over time, its not going to be crawling around for some monts and after all the dog was there first. There are such things as dog gates to use at the start. It seems rather drastic to get rid of your dog so you can have the baby.


maybe he will and maybe he wont, sadly with a new baby its not a risk im willing to take. im not really bothered if the dog was here first he doesnt like children at all. i could get a dog gate but then what kind of life is that for him being cooped up away from everyone that would just make him more resentful of the baby.

i certainly wouldnt say its drastic to get rid of a dog to have a baby, and i think ur out of order to say that.



pigglywiggly said:


> why will you not let him go to rescue with his papers? i was under the impression that all the breed rescues destroy all the paperwork and it isnt passed onto the new adopters anyhow.
> 
> or did the breeder home him to you on the understanding that he would go back if your cirumstances changed? is this the one you had up for rehoming before?


he hasnt got papers think i worded it wrong lol he was bought privately not from his breeder so sadly i dont know who bred him.

he isnt the one i tried to rehome i tried to help a friend out with her frenchie and boston.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Little dog rescue is utterly fab - they have helped us in the past and their care and service is simply fantastic.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

TBH I would be more inclined to find a Bull Breed type rescue for him to go to As they will know about there temprements.

Where abouts are you

I would consider contacting Large Breed Dog Rescue or Ironmountain rescue for advice and thoughts.

It sounds as if you are aware of how iffy it can be to rehome dogs that arent ok around kids. And you need to know he is going to a decent rescue who wont be hung up about his breed and will assess and rehome him to the correct home. I have worked in rescue in the past and would highly recomend both of them.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

whats his personality like? is he ok around adults, other dogs and other pets?


----------



## RubyCurtis (May 26, 2009)

he lives with cats and dogs now and hes fine with them, he loves people and loves fuss just really doesnt like children


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you found a rescue for him yet?


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

RubyCurtis said:


> maybe he will and maybe he wont, sadly with a new baby its not a risk im willing to take. im not really bothered if the dog was here first he doesnt like children at all. i could get a dog gate but then what kind of life is that for him being cooped up away from everyone that would just make him more resentful of the baby.
> 
> i certainly wouldnt say its drastic to get rid of a dog to have a baby, and i think ur out of order to say that.
> 
> I think it is very sad that you are getting rid of the dog because you are having a baby. So many families decide when they have a baby coming along, they haven't got the time for a dog. All I can say is why have a dog in the first place. Always think of what breed you are going to get and are they good with children? If someone is going to rehome a dog/rescue, why get one that is not good with young children if they intend to have a family? You have already said you did not get it from a breeder, so that means it was an older dog. If you had got a puppy from a breeder, you might not have got this problem. I have a very strong bond with my dogs and would never give them up to anyone. I just hope you can find a loving home where it can stay permanently.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

RubyCurtis said:


> he lives with cats and dogs now and hes fine with them, he loves people and loves fuss just really doesnt like children


if he`s good all round except for kiddies, can you not home him privatly?


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

jeweled lady said:


> RubyCurtis said:
> 
> 
> > maybe he will and maybe he wont, sadly with a new baby its not a risk im willing to take. im not really bothered if the dog was here first he doesnt like children at all. i could get a dog gate but then what kind of life is that for him being cooped up away from everyone that would just make him more resentful of the baby.
> ...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I totally agree with that!

It's very easy to take the moral high ground when you don't know the circumstances.

Ruby has been brought up with dogs all her life and helped with the rescued dogs her father has taken in for rehoming.

As far as I'm concerned, I do not believe Ruby would rehome this dog, purely because she's having a baby - she's rehoming it for the safety of that baby and a better life for the dog.

Both good reasons in my book!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

have you tried the french bulldog welfare trust?The nearest helper to you is carol burton.She's very kind and lives in Notts.Tel 01159 135871.


----------



## Problematiq (Mar 20, 2011)

Can definitely vouch for the FBWT

http://www.frenchbulldogwelfare.moonfruit.com/


----------



## Frenchie Fanatic (May 3, 2015)

RubyCurtis said:


> does anyone know of any french bulldog rescues that will take frenchies without having to have their papers?


My god are you serious? I'd take him if I was closer?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Frenchie Fanatic said:


> My god are you serious? I'd take him if I was closer?


This is quite an old post


----------



## Frenchie Fanatic (May 3, 2015)

Devi said:


> This is quite an old post


Yeah Devi I realized that after I'd posted it lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Not the first who's made that mistake - including me! :lol:


----------

